# This year's garlic



## Rocklobster (Sep 13, 2020)

I finally got to clean it..it has been picked for a few weeks and has been hanging in the garage...I put aside 120 cloves for planting and this is what I got for the pantry..


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks better than the stuff I see in the market!


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 13, 2020)

It is a whole different thing when you grow it yourself..Much more juicier and firmer...I had a few different types..one type just usually has two big cloves per plant..then I have a Polish Hardneck which is close to the stuff we buy in the supermarket...it all should last well into winter, but I usually run out by Feb or so..


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks great, *Rocklobster*!  (You answered my question while I was posting, about variety).

I can't grow enough garlic to plant for the next season, _and_ give myself enough to cook with.  I just got my seed garlic yesterday - I got German Extra Hardy, Estonian Red, and Metechi, and I will plant some shallots this year.  A little less than 2 months to planting time - will be here before I know it!


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks great, healthy and delicious!
Each year Im increasing the amount I grow to last me a full year.
 My kids, having moved out, made it a bit easier , as I dont need as much.  But still not cutting back cause its one of the easiest and most rewarding crops I row.  I also love the element of surprise not knowing exactly what to expect until you dig them up.

Other than the overwatering/ Drainage issue I had this year ( which I hopefully corrected), its one of my more predictable crops.

Last year I had about 10 months worth, but as March and April crept in, the ones I had stored were starting to sprout, so Im not sure even if I grow enough for a full year, that it will last in storage.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 14, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> Looks better than the stuff I see in the market!


What *Andy* said, *Roch*. I'm so dissatisfied with store-bought garlic that I'm half-tempted to plant my own. I remember that my Mom had a row of garlic plants in one of her garden beds. Just a few bulbs worth, though, not a lot to store long.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 14, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> What *Andy* said, *Roch*. I'm so dissatisfied with store-bought garlic that I'm half-tempted to plant my own. I remember that my Mom had a row of garlic plants in one of her garden beds. Just a few bulbs worth, though, not a lot to store long.



It's pretty easy, other than the physical demands..it is hearty, grows like a weed, and easy to harvest...after having fresh garlic for a few years, I realize how old the supermarket stuff must be..mind you, mine will be old by xmas but I still get to enjoy the fresh stuff for the first few weeks...more moisture, sticky and stinky..a real treat to use...


----------

